# Skilled Tree Climber Wanted $40/hr [$1000 bonus]



## WirelessFlyer (Jun 18, 2021)

If your love of the outdoors is surpassed only by your desire to climb, we have the job for you. Join our team and make a difference in people's lives by connecting them with family, school, and work. 

We are a growing internet service provider looking for a tree climber that can install antennas in trees and on roofs. Enjoy the outdoors without the physical stress of conventional tree work. Get rewarded for hard work by a friendly company with a bright future. 

If you know the difference between SRT and DRT, we want to talk to you. Experienced climbers get a $500 bonus and certified climbers get a $1,000 bonus after the first 90 days. Call 541-323-6216 or apply at http://www.ykwc.com/careers/


----------

